# This is Weird - And SCARY!



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 20, 2007)

29 year old sex offender dresses up as 12 year old and - with the help of two other, older, convicted sex offenders tries to register for school as a student apparently in order to troll for victims:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16716644/


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 20, 2007)

This is what got me the most.



> Stiffler and Robert James Snow, 43, "were very upset when the detectives told them they had been having a sexual relationship with a 29-year-old man and not a pre-teen boy," Quayle said.



There is a reason lawyers say not to say or do anything until they show up. Thank goodness these morons never listened to that advice.

I mean.... for Cthulu's sake...you are going to tell the police that you are disapointed that your sex toy _was really of legal age!?!?!?!?!?_:erg: 

I agree. I do not know whether to laugh or cry over this type of thing. I just thank the elder gods that these guys were so *stupid!*


----------



## tellner (Jan 20, 2007)

"Samson slew the Philistines with the jawbone of an ***. Every day thousands do themselves in with the same weapon."


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 20, 2007)

This story is simply awesome.  What an example of morons getting whats coming to them.​


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 20, 2007)

> Stiffler and Robert James Snow, 43, "were very upset when the detectives told them they had been having a sexual relationship with a 29-year-old man and not a pre-teen boy," Quayle said.


 
Yeah.. that would make them homosexuals rather than pedophiles right? As the Vatican would probably tell you, this is disgustig and an awful sin in the eyes of the Lord! 
Hmm.. he should have snuck into a boy choir instead.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 20, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Yeah.. that would make them homosexuals rather than pedophiles right?



Nah, cuz if that were the case, the Guys who Cyberstalk 12 year old girls and show up to find 40 year old cops would have a defense.  I think, in this case, they believed it was a child... so Pedaphile still works.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 20, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Nah, cuz if that were the case, the Guys who Cyberstalk 12 year old girls and show up to find 40 year old cops would have a defense. I think, in this case, they believed it was a child... so Pedaphile still works.


 
Well anyway they are going to discover a whole new kind of love in the prison showers methinks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 20, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Well anyway they are going to discover a whole new kind of love in the prison showers methinks.


I guess that's why Ivory soap is the best huh?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2007)

First I thought, that's just scary... then I read the story and you are right it is also weird.


----------

